# My New Dining Room Table



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

I have been in between paying customers so I built a new dining table from some walnut. This is just the first part of a full dining set that I am planning for myself. I've got six chairs, a buffet and a china hutch to do yet. No hurry. 

The walnut is some I cut and had milled and also some very old stuff that I traded some work for.

The shapes in the table base is a theme that I'll repeat throughout all the pieces. Simple, straight forward, sturdy and elegant. Hope you agree.

The biggest challenge to this project was getting the top flat. I had some beautiful 17 inch wide 8/4 planks that, unfortunately, had a lot of twist in them. I had to rip them into 4-1/4" wide pieces and mill then straight and them glue them back together. I kept them all in sequence so it still looks like a three piece top. There is still about an 1/8" of twist, but it's a heavy table so I hoping gravity will keep it at bay. If not, I don't care.



Bret


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Man that is absolutely gorgeous Brett. You've done an awesome job. Considering what it looked like in the beginning, and what you went threw to get it to the way it is now. Wow, the finish is perfect its clean, crisp and looks sturdy. The two stretchers and wedges are shaped identical. The top is beefy and ah...ah it's just awesome. 
Thanks for sharing.
Ps. What's it finished with?
Also how did you attach the top to base?
:laughing: I had to look at the pics again. And hard to tell you ripped the boards into strips. Great match with the end grain.


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

Nice work Bret, like the thick top, that must have been a few bf.

What finish did you use?


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

HOLY CRAP BATMAN!!!!

That....you.....man you are king sh!t for sure.

A compliment of "very nice table" is not enough.


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

Oh I love that walnut...:yes:

Beautiful!!


----------



## boxerman (Oct 11, 2011)

Very nice looking table.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Superb! Great looking table.

I just started using walnut to a greater extent. Love the way it planes. 1/8" twist on a table that big, I don't think any one will notice.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Beautiful table. That walnut is gorgeous!:thumbsup::yes:


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Awesome table. Hope to someday get good enough to build a dining room set. Great job.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

Thank you everyone. Each time I build with walnut I'm pleasantly reminded why it is considered "The King" of cabinet woods. I don't like the dust though. I wear a respirator almost always when working with it.

Bret


----------



## chrisgerman1983 (Jan 17, 2009)

wow! looks awesome! I actually like the walnut dust... in small doses anyway. I would imagine after such a large piece i wouldn't like it anymore though :blink:


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

Ooops. I just noticed, looking at the photos, that my bevels on the top edge of the table don't come together at the corner evenly. However, I do have the technology to correct that condition.

Ha, Bret


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Just georgeous, as always. Walnut look great as a table and your designs is tops.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Awesome job man. Walnut sure is nice looking wood.


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Great use of fantastic wood. Walnut is my favorite, works nice and has so many different looks out of the same tree. Looking forward to the rest of the pieces. On different note how is wife doing after accident?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Now that is a gorgeous table. Classy, sturdy, fantastic looking joinery and a great looking style. I love it. Once again, you've shown us the proper way to do things (once you get the bevels fixed up.) :laughing:


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

Kenbo said:


> Now that is a gorgeous table. Classy, sturdy, fantastic looking joinery and a great looking style. I love it. Once again, you've shown us the proper way to do things (once you get the bevels fixed up.) :laughing:


Thanks Ken, Ya know, that corner looks fine from above. I just cut the bevels with a hand plane. That low camera angle exposed my sin. Probably two quick strokes with a smoother'l do it but then I need to touch up the finish. The eyes aren't what they used to be.

Bret


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

Looking at this after seeing you quickie game table.... man thats something! How long did this take?


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Really beautiful Bret. Love the legs and stretchers. Hope you post pix of the rest as you build.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

That's awesome!

~tom. ...GEAUX TIGERS!... ...GEAUX SAINTS!......


----------



## Eric13 (Jan 15, 2012)

Beautiful table, I really like that design and style. Are the legs solid pieces or glue ups?

Edited: Phone sent reply before I was ready.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

Eric13 said:


> Beautiful table, I really like that design and style. Are the legs solid pieces or glue ups?
> 
> Edited: Phone sent reply before I was ready.


I really tried to go all solid on the legs but couldn't get around all the defects so I had to do some glue ups. I think two of the four legs are one piece. The other two I tried to glue up in such a way that you couldn't tell. Could you tell?

Bret


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*nope, never*

I wouldn't tell even if I could tell. :no: bill


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Dominick said:


> Man that is absolutely gorgeous Brett. You've done an awesome job. Considering what it looked like in the beginning, and what you went threw to get it to the way it is now. Wow, the finish is perfect its clean, crisp and looks sturdy. The two stretchers and wedges are shaped identical. The top is beefy and ah...ah it's just awesome.
> Thanks for sharing.
> Ps. What's it finished with?
> Also how did you attach the top to base?
> :laughing: I had to look at the pics again. And hard to tell you ripped the boards into strips. Great match with the end grain.


Maybe you didn't see this. Maybe you did. Still wondering.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

Dominick said:


> Maybe you didn't see this. Maybe you did. Still wondering.


OOps, sorry, I meant to answer but it got late.

I'm not done with the finish, but I started with Wipe on Poly. I've done a few other pieces with this finish and I like it. Sure is easy.

The top is attached to the base with sliding dovetail cleats to allow for the considerable amount of movement I would expect from this big wide top. The top rail on the trestle base is ploughed side to side with dovetail shaped raceways into which the dovetail shaped cleats are free to slide but which are affixed to the bottom side of the tabletop with screws. can get a close up photo of this details if you would like.

Bret


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Lola Ranch said:


> OOps, sorry, I meant to answer but it got late.
> 
> I'm not done with the finish, but I started with Wipe on Poly. I've done a few other pieces with this finish and I like it. Sure is easy.
> 
> ...


Nope, no need to see a close up. Unless you feel compelled to do so.Just curious about the finish, because it came out very nice. And so did everything else. 
Can't wait to see the chairs. 
Thanks Brett


----------



## Eric13 (Jan 15, 2012)

Lola Ranch said:


> I really tried to go all solid on the legs but couldn't get around all the defects so I had to do some glue ups. I think two of the four legs are one piece. The other two I tried to glue up in such a way that you couldn't tell. Could you tell?
> 
> Bret



I really could not tell at all. Nice!


----------



## woodmeistro (Jul 9, 2010)

beautiful table. It looks very sturdy and I love the walnut.


----------

